# Autom. Start von ICQ 5.1 verhindern?



## marlena (12. Juli 2006)

Hi, folgendes Problem:

Seit ich ICQ 5.1 hab (runterladen MUSSTE) startet ICQ automatisch beim hochfahren. In Einstellungen kann man das deaktivieren, diese Einstellung bleibt aber nicht so sondern springt immer wieder um auf autom. Start. Das war bei Version 5 nicht so.

Oder: könnte man ICQ für ein Benutzerkonto komplett deaktivieren? Das würde mein Prob auch lösen. (und außerdem den ICQ Icon vom Desktop zu entfernen?) 

Ist ganz wichtig, wir arbeiten zu mehreren am gleichen Rechner und hier ist jemand der mit ICQ überhaupt nicht zu tun haben möchte... Bitte helft mir sonst muss ichs deinstallieren

Lg. Marlena


----------



## schutzgeist (12. Juli 2006)

Schau mal noch im Autostart nach
Start > Programme > Autostart

Ansonsten fällt mir nur noch ein über msconfig den Systemstart zu kicken.


----------



## schoko (12. Juli 2006)

Jo dann deinstallier es doch...dafür MIRANDA installieren....1000mal besser 

Sorry musste ich mal sagen 
Bei deinem Problem kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen da ich schon seit Ewigkeiten kein ICQ mehr benutze...only miranda 

Ausser du schaust mal im Autostart...


----------



## tobee (12. Juli 2006)

Willkommen im Forum marlena,

hast du schon nachgeschaut ob im Autostart sich eine ICQ Eintrag befindet?
(Start > Programme > Autostart)

Zu Not kannst du noch unter der msconfig schauen ob sich da ein ICQ Eintrag eingeschlichen hat.
(Start > Ausführen > "msconfig" > Register: Systemstart) Nur unter XP


mfg Tobee


----------



## marlena (12. Juli 2006)

Hi ihr alle, danke für die schnellen Antworten!

zu Autostart: nein, da ists nicht drin, auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen.....

Der tip mit msconfig klingt gut, aber das Benutzerkonto was ICQfrei werden soll ist ein Userkonto, kein Admin. Warum ist denn in Einstellungen die Möglichkeit da, bei autom. Start das Häkchen rauszunehmen wenn das als Änderung dann nicht übernommen wird?

Ja, an Miranda hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber meine Tochter will ICQ.....

Lg. Marlena


----------



## schoko (12. Juli 2006)

Hm das mit der Änderung, warum diese nicht übernommen wird, hört sich irgendwie wie ein Schreibpoblem an. Das heißt das ICQ ein File oder einen Eintrag in der Registry nicht verändern kann, evtl weil es keine Adminrechte hat. Ich würde mich mal als Admin einloggen und dann dort mal das Häckchen rausnehmen. Oder auch dem aktuellen User kurz Adminrechte geben und es dann nochmal versuchen. Danach kannst du natürlich die Rechte wieder zurücknehmen.

Viele Grüße
schoko


----------



## marlena (12. Juli 2006)

schoko hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .....das ICQ ein File oder einen Eintrag in der Registry nicht verändern kann, evtl weil es keine Adminrechte hat. Ich würde mich mal als Admin einloggen und dann dort mal das Häckchen rausnehmen. Oder auch dem aktuellen User kurz Adminrechte geben und es dann nochmal versuchen...



Hi Schoko, direkt ausprobiert aber  leider auch nicht! Immerhin, die Idee fand ich gut


----------



## schutzgeist (12. Juli 2006)

Kannst du als Admin auch nicht den Systemstart deaktivieren? (Ausführen > msconfig)


----------



## Raynsch (20. September 2006)

Hallo, ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Habe dafür ein kleines Tool benutzt, das Autostart ok-s heißt. Kann man sich kostenlos hier downloaden.
Gruß Johannes


----------

